# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم

## جيمزاوى

ذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله أنه كتب قبل تصنيف هذا الكتاب 
ما يَسره الله تعالى له في بيان نهي الشرع عن التشبيه بالكفار
 في أعيادهم، وبين أن مخالفة الكفار قاعدة عظيمة
 من قواعد الشريعة كثيرة الشُعَب وأصل جامع من أصولها كثير الفروع
 ولكن بعض الناس استغرب ذلك واستبعده لمخالفته للعادة
 التي نشأ عليها، وأنهم تمسكوا في ذلك بعمومات وإطلاقات
 اعتمدوا عليها، وذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله
 أن الناس قد عم كثيراً منهم الابتلاء
 بذلك حتى صاروا في نوع جاهلية
 وأنه كتب ما حضره في تلك الساعة
وأنه استوفى ما في ذلك من الدلائل وكلام العلماء
 واستقراء الآثار لكتب أكثر مما كتبه.
وذكر شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله أن هذه القاعدة 
قطعية لا شك فيها عند من وقر الإيمانُ في قلبه وخَلُص إليه حقيقة الإسلام

أسم الكتاب
اقتضاء الصراط المستقيم



للتحميل إضغط هنا
تابعونا لتجدوا ما يسركم

----------

